# Would the Alpina Alpiner Chronograph 41.5 be too large for me?



## Jax

Hi guys,

This is my first time posting in this section of WUS. I've had my eyes on a chronograph with a unique grey dial from Alpina and I have been trying to decide if it would fit me. It is 41.5mm in diameter, which wouldn't initially make me think it would be too large, but when I looked at the specs from Worn and Wound, it seems to have a lug to lug size of 50mm.









http://wornandwound.com/2015/06/25/alpina-alpiner-chronograph-automatic-41-5-review/

I have plenty of 40 to 42mm watches and generally they it me fine. My largest lug to lug watch I have is a Stowa Flieger which is 48.5 lug to lug with a 40mm case. 
I also have a Damasko DA47 which has a 40mm case (42mm with the bezel) with a lug to lug of 48mm.

My wrist is about 6.7" in diameter.

I was wondering if you guys think the Alpiner 41.5 Chronograph would be too big on me given this information. I know 50mm is only a small difference from my existing watches but I need to decide if I have any room left on my wrist for more watch or not.

Here are a few photos. Your help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jax

Oops, forgot to post a picture of the actual watch.


----------



## mpalmer

The lugs are likely a bit too long to be ideal...


----------



## Nokie

I have the same wrist size as you and most Alpina's tend to wear on the larger side, so it might be pushing it as mpalmer says because of the long lugs. 

Really depends on the actual shape of your wrist as well.


----------



## Jax

Nokie said:


> I have the same wrist size as you and most Alpina's tend to wear on the larger side, so it might be pushing it as mpalmer says because of the long lugs.
> 
> Really depends on the actual shape of your wrist as well.


Yeah, seems like a risk to buy online. Wish I could try it first but I feel like it's a bit risky to buy from a forum member and then ask for permission to return. Doubles the odds that something goes wrong. :/

I want to get a chronograph I really love in my collection. I have a Hamilton 38mm field chrono which is nice but I'm ready for something else. I might eventually go with a Sinn or a Omega since they make reasonably sized watches but lately I've been more in the mood for the classier semi-sporty style of the Alpina compared to the military style of the others I've been looking at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsu507

Its too big... I have a 6.7 wrist and tried this watch on today and it is too big..... They also had the 38mm hamilton khaki and I thought it was perfect for my wrist size.


----------



## Jax

gsu507 said:


> Its too big... I have a 6.7 wrist and tried this watch on today and it is too big..... They also had the 38mm hamilton khaki and I thought it was perfect for my wrist size.


Thanks! I decided not to get it but never got to see it in person. Did you like the watch aside from the size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsu507

To be honest, I expected more. I wanted something that looked like a carrera chronograph and this was close to it but after seeing it I changed my mind. It is too big and too thick. I think the hamilton chronos are better for small wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMeWork

Agreed with the other posters on here. My problem is usually the opposite, I have about 7.25-7.5 inch wrists. Tried on a 38mm Grand Seiko the other day and found it to be on the small side. Too bad, the Alpina is a sparkling watch!


----------



## sebgreen

Go into an AD and try one on. You don't need to buy it there.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

gsu507 said:


> To be honest, I expected more. I wanted something that looked like a carrera chronograph and this was close to it but after seeing it I changed my mind. It is too big and too thick. I think the hamilton chronos are better for small wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a Hamilton field chrono (38mm) with a nice blue dial but I just got tired of it and felt that the thickness to dial diameter was a bit off. It was well made and kept great time but just didn't keep me excited about it. I sold it on the forum and since then I've gotten two chronos that fit my wrist well. A sinn 103 (41.5 mm) and a sinn 756 (40mm). But have reasonable lug widths.

These are more military / tool watches but I think hey both wear surprisingly well at work.

756


















103









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsu507

The 103 looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oriman

If you like a big watch appearance it should be fine. (Some people like their watch on the smaller size, some on the larger). 

I have roughly 6.5" wrist and I wear 44mm Alpina Startimer Manufacture Regulateur just fine. The watch is 53mm from the tip of the lug to the tip of the lugs.
I don't have a picture with it on me, but I have a picture of my other watch 44mm Breitling Superocean Heritage Chrono which the tip of the lug distance is 54mm.

You should take a picture of your watch on your wrist from a distance (I like to use mirror when taking self picture). Otherwise the proximity to the camera make the illusion that the watch appears to big for your wrist.

In any case if you like how your Damasko wears you should have no problem with the Alpina Chrono 41.5mm.
Your Damasko is actually appears to have larger face (the lug appears shorter) while the Alpina lug appears longer. 

But if you still have any doubt then the only to be sure if you go to AD and try it for yourself.


PS: Here is a picture of my 44mm Breitling on my wrist.



Regardz,


----------



## houston

I have a 6.5" wrist and my Alpiner chronograph on bracelet wears just fine. It actually wears a lot like a Rolex SubC.


----------



## Jax

houston said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and my Alpiner chronograph on bracelet wears just fine. It actually wears a lot like a Rolex SubC.


Can you post a photo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Oriman said:


> If you like a big watch appearance it should be fine. (Some people like their watch on the smaller size, some on the larger).
> 
> I have roughly 6.5" wrist and I wear 44mm Alpina Startimer Manufacture Regulateur just fine. The watch is 53mm from the tip of the lug to the tip of the lugs.
> I don't have a picture with it on me, but I have a picture of my other watch 44mm Breitling Superocean Heritage Chrono which the tip of the lug distance is 54mm.
> 
> You should take a picture of your watch on your wrist from a distance (I like to use mirror when taking self picture). Otherwise the proximity to the camera make the illusion that the watch appears to big for your wrist.
> 
> In any case if you like how your Damasko wears you should have no problem with the Alpina Chrono 41.5mm.
> Your Damasko is actually appears to have larger face (the lug appears shorter) while the Alpina lug appears longer.
> 
> But if you still have any doubt then the only to be sure if you go to AD and try it for yourself.
> 
> PS: Here is a picture of my 44mm Breitling on my wrist.
> 
> Regardz,


That 44mm actually looks perfect. I think it's the lug to lug that really matters through. What's the lug to lug on the Breitling?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houston

These pictures make the watch look bigger.


----------



## Oriman

Jax said:


> That 44mm actually looks perfect. I think it's the lug to lug that really matters through. What's the lug to lug on the Breitling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tip of the Lug to tip of the lug is 54mm

Regardz,


----------



## Tokei Lover

Thin thinner the rim on the case, the bigger the watch will look. Being a thin rimmed case it'll wear big - especially with those pushers. I think it's a nice watch though.


----------



## Jax

houston said:


> These pictures make the watch look bigger.


I think it might have just fit me but would have been on the big side and I'm glad I went with the Sinn instead. It does look cool though! I was looking at the grey dial version. Thanks for sharing! I still haven't seen one in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oriman

Tokei Lover said:


> Thin thinner the rim on the case, the bigger the watch will look. Being a thin rimmed case it'll wear big - especially with those pushers. I think it's a nice watch though.


42mm Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch has a thin flat bezel and actually wear smaller on my wrist compare to my 44mm Breitling


----------



## dmitrijshulc

What caliber is installed in the alpina alpiner AL750X4E6, serial number 3050284? ETA7750 or SW500?


----------



## audio.bill

dmitrijshulc said:


> What caliber is installed in the alpina alpiner AL750X4E6, serial number 3050284? ETA7750 or SW500?


Powered by the _AL_-_750_, which is a re-titled and re-rotored Valjoux 7750.


----------



## dmitrijshulc

audio.bill said:


> Powered by the _AL_-_750_, which is a re-titled and re-rotored Valjoux 7750.


that is, modifying a mechanism such as Hamilton? H-31


----------



## audio.bill

dmitrijshulc said:


> that is, modifying a mechanism such as Hamilton? H-31


Not to that degree, the H-31 lowers the beat rate and increases power reserve of the Valjoux 7753. Alpina apparently puts a custom rotor on the Valjoux 7750 without changing its operating specs.


----------



## dmitrijshulc

audio.bill said:


> Not to that degree, the H-31 lowers the beat rate and increases power reserve of the Valjoux 7753. Alpina apparently puts a custom rotor on the Valjoux 7750 without changing its operating specs.


Where did you get the information that Valjoux watches, not sw500b? on another of the watch forums, they insist that Sellita is installed in them


----------



## audio.bill

dmitrijshulc said:


> Where did you get the information that Valjoux watches, not sw500b? on another of the watch forums, they insist that Sellita is installed in them


Had to retrace my steps to find it, but it's directly from this review in Worn & Wound. Hope that helps but I can't confirm it beyond that.


----------



## dmitrijshulc

I found a review here myself, Alpina Alpiner Chronograph Automatic 41.5 Review - Worn & Wound. Unfortunately, nowhere did I come across a photo of a watch with a cover removed. to see the mechanism itself. everyone probably knows about the differences between the sw500. Sellita SW500 Family. this alpina has sw500b caliber


----------



## dmitrijshulc

And here a little more, Alpina Alpiner Chronograph AL-750B4E6


----------



## dmitrijshulc

sellita


----------

